# DCWC 03/28/09 Results



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well considering the weather, I thank we had a very reasonable turn out. Kudos to Ron & Brad for making the trip down from VA and OldSarge for the drive up from Southern Pines.

Here are the scores without any commentary (from me).

X Hunter 547
Jarlicker 530
Treaton 518
Prag_Lee 514
Macaholic 506
OldSarge 487
ChopperSteve 481
RonMeadows 473
FirstMaxxx No Score Card Turned In

Let's do it again, soon.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

must be a story in there..ummmmm... no score.. :embara:....??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention. As far as I'm concerned, I took home the ultimate PRIZE. It was the result of something I've wanted to do since I first started shooting with Jarlicker. Prior to going on the range, everyone was on the practice bails trying frantically to get their marks. Jarlicker shoots an X on the 80 yarder. I shoot one right behind him and busted his nock. He was "kind enough" to give me the cracked nock. :shade:


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

We need pics of the nock!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK...I posted this over in the other thread but since you started the O'fishalllll" Tourney Scores here......I am hoping that scordcard number will magically appear.....:wink:*



*....and....and....annnnddddd.....???????????????????????????

OK....let's get technical here.....although that "piece of paper" was not handed to the "O'fishallllll" scorekeeper...it was passed to an "O'fishalll" of the shoot so in checking the "O'fishallll" Rulebook.....if it's paper and it's got numbers on it....it is a "O'fishallllll" scorecard....and it must be counted....

Gesshhhh...I gave Fast Eddie credit for more smarts than that....all he would have had to do was wad that scorecard up and toss it in the lake and declare...."It was so wet...NO ONE can read the numbers any more"!!.....
.*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Old Sarge said:


> We need pics of the nock!!!


*Heck....just show up at the next shoot....he will be wearing it on a chain around his neck......*


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh come on there Prag. There was just a slight crack in the side not even a good smack. You got to smack a wack like Mac he totally wrecked one of mine on the back half 35 fan. Nock score card for yesterday.
Mac got one of mine
O/k Lee you got one of mine
And I took one out myself on the 45 yarder on the front half.

Lets here the damage you guys caused.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heck....just show up at the next shoot....he will be wearing it on a chain around his neck......*


I was actually there to see it in person. Hopefully won't have to go thru that again.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heck....just show up at the next shoot....he will be wearing it on a chain around his neck......*


Great idea - maybe a tiny drill bit and a little serving thread. 



jarlicker said:


> Oh come on there Prag. There was just a slight crack in the side not even a good smack. You got to smack a wack like Mac he totally wrecked one of mine on the back half 35 fan. Nock score card for yesterday.
> Mac got one of mine
> O/k Lee you got one of mine
> And I took one out myself on the 45 yarder on the front half.
> ...


Yea it's just a little crack that you have to get the light just right to see, but it is in my possession now.  As far as other damage done, I think I might have hurt someone's feelings so bad that he won't be back on AT till next indoor season. :mg:



Old Sarge said:


> I was actually there to see it in person. Hopefully won't have to go thru that again.


Oh come on Bill, you enjoyed every minute of it. I know I enjoyed seeing you on a Field course for the first time since 1970. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well considering the weather, I thank we had a very reasonable turn out. Kudos to Ron & Brad for making the trip down from VA and OldSarge for the drive up from Southern Pines.
> 
> Here are the scores without any commentary (from me).
> 
> ...



Some good scores to start the season on :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Some good scores to start the season on :wink:


Ok came home yesterday tweaked on the bow some and picked up 5 points more today in 30+mph winds.... Im starting to get the hang of the outdoor thing again


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ok came home yesterday tweaked on the bow some and picked up 5 points more today in 30+mph winds.... Im starting to get the hang of the outdoor thing again 

Thank God! We were all getting very concerned about your shooting.
Thought we might have to send you some Hinky love to get you out of the funk. Drive on Xhunter.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Must be nice to be shooting field scores already. 
I had to go play the foam deer game yesterday just to get some outdoor shooting in. 
I realized one thing though, 29mm housing and 6x lens are not 3d friendly. Anything under 45 yards and I literally had a scope full of foam.

Our first field shoot is next week end, I'm already starting to get ansy. I have never shot this club before, but I hear it might be worse than the HILL.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Some good scores to start the season on :wink:


I was satisfied with mine for several reasons:
1) I was outside on a Field course
2) I was only 3 points off my PB
3) "Everything" I was using, except my front stab, from the vanes to the release was making its debut appearance outside.

I think I am really going to like the 2x scope (yea I'm different from everyone else). But I dang sure got to do something about the "black" reticle - should have known better than to even try using black on black & white targets.

Either my adrenaline was high on Sat. or my marks are "hot". From 35-50 yards had to hold on the bottom of the 5 ring - 55 & up had to hold on the pro line. 

But that is what Sat's shoot was all about - getting outside for the first time and working out the kinks.

Plans are to be in Roanoke next Sat.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Must be nice to be shooting field scores already.
> I had to go play the foam deer game yesterday just to get some outdoor shooting in.
> I realized one thing though, 29mm housing and 6x lens are not 3d friendly. Anything under 45 yards and I literally had a scope full of foam.
> 
> Our first field shoot is next week end, I'm already starting to get ansy. I have never shot this club before, but I hear it might be worse than the HILL.


 Bowgod by what i hear it is worse than the Hill, my range at Shenandoah is not as bad as Massanutten and Blondstar says ours is worse than the Hill.:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Bowgod by what i hear it is worse than the Hill, my range at Shenandoah is not as bad as Massanutten and Blondstar says ours is worse than the Hill.:mg:


Yeah I hear that MAC is down right tuff.


----------

